# Echo Sounds



## mcollins538 (Nov 13, 2008)

Well...I bought this Hp Pavilion a two years ago I believe and when i got it everything was fine and good , but somewhere along the way I got an adware virus and I ended having to take it to Best Buy to get it crashed. Losing all my memory and $300 later it was fixed ! I plugged in some head phones to listen to music while doing work and there it was...the dreaded echo. I have tried tampering with the sound control and I can not find anything wrong with it. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's normally the settings in the audio panel to add "effects" to the audio. That's where you adjust those effects.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got the Realtek HD Audio Control Panel in programs and it has lots of effects you can do so if you got something like that then maybe changing it back to the default is all you need to do.


----------



## mcollins538 (Nov 13, 2008)

Well erm I am what you would call "Computerly Challenged" so I just need like a step by step How to Do It Guide. And the video would be very helpful but I can not hear it >.< sorry for being difficult , but I really need this because I have send home exams and if I can't hear them I will fail them.


----------



## mcollins538 (Nov 13, 2008)

and thanks for all the help !!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You got the "sounds" you can click on from the control panel.
If you have other software that effects the sound it would be in your start, programs menu. It may also load at bootup and be by your clock so your have to look. 

I got the "Realtek HD Audio Control Panel" but by the clock it is called the "Realtek HD Audio Manger" that if you right click has other sound options that are part of windows and the "Sound Manager" that is the "Realtek HD Audio Control Panel"

You may have the same or Sound Blaster.


----------



## mcollins538 (Nov 13, 2008)

I put it all to default and it sounds a bit better , but it still echos =/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Disable the MIc, that's another common issue.


----------



## mcollins538 (Nov 13, 2008)

How would I go about doing that ?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea on mine it says to disable the "mic" or "line in" on the Mic tab.

Go to the control panel, sounds and audio devices.
Then open it and click on the volume tab and the advance button.
It will open the master volume. The "line volume" your want to move slider all the way down or check the mute.
If you do not see it then go up to option and click properties.
Any box that you check there will show up in the master volume so you can adjust them. Your also find the Mic volume there so check it if it is not showing up and you can then mute it.
Also once you have some controls show up you can go back to options and click on "advance controls" This will add a advance button under that control in the master volume with more options. The advance controls from the option are grayed out till you add one of the things list that has advance controls so once you add the mic then look again and it will not be grayed out and you can put a check mark by it so that the advance button shows up like the 2 on the right.


----------

